# "New" Krylon compatibility



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

On the On30 forum at the Bachmann site is an interesting post. It seems Krylon may have made a formula change that has an effect on compatibility between "old" and the "new" paints, in particular the matte clear finish. The thing to look for, besides new packaging, is a "5" before the four-digit color number above the bar code.

Larry


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,
Could you give us a link to the post?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

Found out the hard way, painted a cab with new Krylon, went to put the old matte finish and it wrinkled all over.......Really do not like the new nozzles either, much higher volume of spray, much easier to overspray. I think i will be looking for a new supplier.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

This happened to me a couple of weeks ago. It had never happened before so I assumed I did something wrong, but this explains it, thanks.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

Paul-- http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,8281.0html 

I am going to contact Krylon customer service to see what they have to say. 

Larry


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

Wow, I had better check my supply. These are the white and red cans from the art supply store? I did note the Bachman site claims the new matte is a laquer paint. If this is true I am wondering why it is causing such problems, if I remember correctly Testors dulcote is a laquer as well and I have used it on my smaler scale models with no problems. I have always used VERY light coats in mutiple layers. This might help with the wrinkling--though I am not sure I will want to test this on my next project.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

Why to always check the solvents on the label.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

This is a slightly edited answer, referring specifically to using #1131 Matte over #51602 Flat Black (new product), which I received from Krylon, --"these products are compatible, but the paint does need sufficient time to cure before the clear is applied over it. Ideally, it should be cured for 48 hours, and that assumes ideal drying conditions. Temperature, humidity and air circulation (or lack of it) will all factor into how quickly the product cures>" 

I have been using Krylon spray paints for almost forty years with success, including on live steam engines. However, I have had occasional problems, such as wrinkling, when I have become impatient regarding conditions or laying on thin coats. From the reply above, it appears that the "new" products are more sensitive to this, and require more patience. Since I recently stocked up on primers and blacks for a newly rebuilt live steamer, I will be doing test spraying on samples to check things out, once the weather improves. 

Larry


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

ttaM 
,erac ekaT 

.gnitsop rof uoy knahT .yrraL ,noitamrofni dooG 


Testing, 1,2
Huh

Now it works fine... 

Weird. Can anyone explain what happened?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info about "new" Krylon curing time.

Guess, the waiting is the hardest part


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

What the heck happened to my post?
I went back and tried to fix it, and all of my type was inverted - horizontally and vertically!

Strangest thing...


Anyway, thanks for taking the time to post this, Larry. It's good information to know.

Take care,

Matt


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

Matt, With my dyslexicia I hardly noticed there was a melborp! 
Larry, I'm glad to have the warning about Krylon as that is what I am using on my Mason Bogie.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

Only great minds can read this 
This is weird, but interesting! 

fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too 

Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can. 

i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at C mabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghi t pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

Del, if you start delivering my custom graphics orders like that, "You are fired!". Now I'm worried--I can read it perfectly. 

Larry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ufnroutanetly way too many poelpe are rleiyng on the aibilty of the hmuan mnid to dcepiehr waht tehy are wiritng in psoitgns to fromus and in clel pohne txet mseasegs... and it is euqlaly ufnroutante taht the hmuan mnid is otfen not up to the tsak!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "New" Krylon compatibility*

Don't make me write a java/ajax/php auto sentence converter to make sentences like this


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a lot easier to understand than most of the customer service personnel these days for sure....


----------



## jbram (Jan 18, 2008)

Del:

You must hvae gnoe to the smae shcool as my sons.

But they both have degrees. Neat wrinkle, let your composition dry longer, won't ripple as much.









The Krylon advisory is good, thanks, will watch mixing newer stock with my older stuff.

I don't want wrinkles on the models, I have enough on me to satisfy.


John.


----------

